# Look at what I found



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas as to what these are? Too neat looking to leave in the woods.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

Have no clue but very interesting. Hope someone else knows!


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Fat lighter , the heart of a pine tree. Most of the time where the limbs were attached it breaks off and you find the pistol shaped wood. that is called a rose cone lighter knot.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dont stick to big a hunk in stove...its like a jug of diesel fuel.

i have seen them shiny as glass.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

A couple of pencil size pieces is all you need to start a fire in the harshest of conditions.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

vicker said:


> A couple of pencil size pieces is all you need to start a fire in the harshest of conditions.



we put one about the size of my arm once on a extra cold,windy rainy day while working in woods for lunch break fire....that thing had us all backed up 6ft from it real fast....lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

elkhound said:


> we put one about the size of my arm once on a extra cold,windy rainy day while working in woods for lunch break fire....that thing had us all backed up 6ft from it real fast....lol



Down here, you can sometimes find stumps the size if a wv bug. We drug one up with a tractor as kids and lit it that night while camping out. That thing burned for 4 or five days. But, like you said, that first day or so was like diesel fuel. It's just straight turpentine. There used to be a place down the road where you could pile them and the train would stop ind pick them up. They'd make explosives or gunpowder or something out of them. You don't see folks doing that anymore. Everyone around here has plenty of fat wood though. Lol. I have several fat stumps in my yard now from when Hugo blew through. You have to dig them up if you want them. They'll not rot for many, many years.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks y'all. I don't think I'll burn it. I might try and do something creative with the little one.


----------

